
Royal Caribbean's payment vendor Wirecard reports $2.1B in cash is missing - AndrewBissell
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243645002.html
======
jesterson
This looks like another stone into RCI. Wirecard processes payments for a
multitude of companies including RCI and most likely remittances for most of
them are under huge question, but for some reason accent was made on RCI.

~~~
AndrewBissell
I think the RCI angle was just of particular interest to the Miami Herald
given how many cruise ships come through Florida.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Miami is RCIs headquarters, lots of staff there.

